# Old Folk Victorian for sale, Tennessee



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

We bought it, we loved it, we made lots of improvements. Then we started rescuing horses and outgrew it's 3 acres. Listed with a real estate agent out of necessity, but still reasonably priced.

Constructed by the Ralph Hale family in 1903, this stunning folk victorian farmhouse in Morristown Tennessee has been lovingly preserved and updated by the current owners. All systems are updated and to code. 

Five large bedrooms and two baths (one with a clawfoot tub) on a total of two levels complete with five decorative fireplaces make this home ready for your family. A large dining room with a built in china cabinet, beautiful foyer with a brass and crystal chandelier, great library area, homey kitchen and nice laundry room fill the 3200 square feet. Enjoy the breezes wafting through the venerable old maples on your wrap around front porch or hop into the inground pool to cool off on those hot summer days. Equestrian sports more your thing? The property boasts a 2 acre paddock with year round creek and run in shed. A six stall custom horse barn insures the comfort of your four legged friends. Minutes from the Great Smoky Mountains Agricultural Center and not far from the mountains, this property is centrally located for a lifetime of equine enjoyment. Two car garage and attached equipment shed for the tinker in the family too. The home sits on it's own little knoll surrounded by mature maple trees and simply commands your attention. Wonderful neighbors, a spacious home with room for horses, an inground pool- what more could you ask for? Offered for your consideration at 199,000.00 






























































































Please contact me via the board or email @ [email protected]


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

a girl can wish....

Too far away and too much money, and it's absolutely wonderful looking. Hope you find a family to love it.

Angie


----------



## harvestgirl (Apr 29, 2005)

wow, lovely! ( wish it was in pa.)


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks, ladies. If it were on twenty or more acres we would have never left it! I'm sure the right family is out there, somewhere.


----------

